# Looking for contractors in michigan



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

Looking for contractors to SUB a local home improvement company location in

BLOOMFIELD TOWNSHIP
COMMERCE TOWNSHIP
WHITE LAKE
LYON TOWNSHIP
SAGINAW
MIDLAND
GAYLORD
TRAVERSE CITY
LUDINGTON
BIG RAPIDS
PETOSKEY
MARQUETTE

Will need price per push, per salt(ton), per bag (non salt)
and also a option for a seasonal all inclusive price.

Most lots are in the 5-6 acre range and we like to have a small loader on site but will consider contractors with larger truck/plow set ups. 

Bids are due to me by Saturday 25th June so pm me for site addresses if your interested in looking at one or more locations


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

curious how the bids are due to you by june 25th when you didnt post until july 21st? id be interested in the saginaw and traverse city locations. what are they?


----------



## fordboy (Nov 24, 2005)

also interested in saginaw if you are still looking, pm me


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i just found this thread, if you still need someone in gaylord, let me know so we can get together on it. thank you


----------



## WE DO SNOW (Sep 23, 2009)

grf 1000 WE STILL HAVE A SITE OPEN IF YOU HAVE ANY ROOM IN YOUR ROUTE.


----------



## grf_1000 (Sep 14, 2009)

i'm going to measure it up tonight.


----------



## snowman682 (Aug 8, 2009)

if the traverse city site is open, let me know. I will go look at it


----------



## ERICS LAWN CARE (Oct 19, 2009)

let me know if you need someone still for saginaw please provide details


----------

